# RCAMC ORBAT WWII



## MedCorps (18 Nov 2006)

Hello, 

I have been working for sometime on a WWII, RCAMC list of units.  I finally have enough to post, and I am looking for information that any units that I might have missed.  

Thanks in advance, 

MC. 

2 Field Ambulance (Also 2 Light Field Ambulance)
4 Field Ambulance 
5 Field Ambulance 
7 Light Field Ambulance 
8 Field Ambulance 
9 Field Ambulance 
10 Field Ambulance 
11 Field Ambulance 
12 Field Ambulance (Also 12 Light Field Ambulance)
13 Field Ambulance (Also 13 Light Field Ambulance)
14 Field Ambulance 
15 Field Ambulance (Also 15 Light Field Ambulance)
16 Field Ambulance (Also 16 Light Field Ambulance)
17 Light Field Ambulance 
18 Field Ambulance 
19 Field Ambulance 
21 Field Ambulance 
22 Field Ambulance 
23 Field Ambulance 
24 Field Ambulance (Also 24 Light Field Ambulance) - Rerolled to 1 Adv Med Depot Stores  

1 Motor Ambulance Convoy 
2 Motor Ambulance Convoy - Rerolled from 6 Fd Amb (?)

First Canadian Army Field Hygiene Section
2 Field Hygiene Section  
3 Field Hygiene Section 
5 Field Hygiene Section 
7 Field Hygiene Section 
8 Field Hygiene Section 
10 Field Hygiene Section 
11 Field Hygiene Section (Also 11 Light Field Hygiene Section)
12 Field Hygiene Section (Also 12 Light Field Hygiene Section)
13 Field Hygiene Section 
14 Field Hygiene Section  

1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 Malaria Control Unit 

Bath Units joining RCAMC 26 Mar 42 (?) from RCOC 
First Canadian Army Mobile Bath Unit 
1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 Mobile Bath Unit

2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 Casualty Clearing Station 
1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9 / 10 / 11 / 12 / 13 / 16 / 21 Field Dressing Station 
1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9 / 10 / 11 Field Surgical Unit 
1 Mobile Neurosurgical Unit   
1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 Field Transfusion Unit 
1 / 2 Exhaustion Unit 
1 / 2 Venereal Disease Unit 
1 / 2 Mobile Bacteriological Laboratory 
1 / 2 Mobile Hygiene Laboratory 
1 Mobile X-Ray Laboratory 
1 Research Laboratory 

1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9 / 10 / 11 / 12 / 13 / General Hospital 
14 / 15 / 16 / 17 / 18 / 19 / 20 / 21 / 22 / 23 / 24  General Hospital 
1 / 2 / 3 Convalescent Depot 
1 Canadian Special Hospital 

1 Advanced Depot Medical Stores (Rerolled from 24 Fd Amb) 
2 Advanced Depot Medical Stores 
1 / 2 Base Depot Medical Stores 

Other (non RCAMC ?): 

Plastic Neurosurgical and Plastic Surgery Hospital 
Roman Way Convalescent Hospital 
Alderbrook Park Convalescent Hospital 
Alton Convalescent Hospital 
Lady Nelson Hospital Ship 
Letitia Hospital Ship


----------



## old medic (18 Nov 2006)

I've been working on my own list as well. Several of these started out as Cavalry Field Ambulances. I've left out those early changes, and the short lived Light Field Ambulance titles. For interest, I've stuck in the November 1954 changes.

1 Field Ambulance - Kingston Ontario - became 11 Med Coy RCAMC Kingston 1954
2 Field Ambulance - Toronto Ontario - combined with 7 Fd Amb and 16 Fd Amb and re-named 26 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
3 Field Ambulance - Winnipeg Manitoba - It was re-named 18 Med Coy, RCAMC in 1954
4 Field Ambulance - Fort William Ontario (Thunder Bay) - became 17 Med Coy RCAMC in 1954
5 Field Ambulance - Hamilton Ontario - It was re-named 16 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954
6 Field Ambulance - Montreal Quebec - combined with 9 Fd Amb and 20 Fd Amb and re-named 25 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
7 Field Ambulance - Toronto Ontario - combined with 2 Fd Amb and 16 Fd Amb and re-named 26 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
8 Field Ambulance - Calgary Alberta - It was re-named 21 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
9 Field Ambulance - Montreal Quebec - combined with 6 Fd Amb and 20 Fd Amb and re-named 25 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
10 Field Ambulance - Weyburn Saskatchewan, Detachment in Outlook SK,   Disbanded 1954.
11 Field Ambulance - Guelph Ontario - Disbanded 1954.
12 Field Ambulance - Vancouver British Columbia - It was re-named 24 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
13 Field Ambulance - Victoria British Columbia - Disbanded 1954.
14 Field Ambulance - Moncton New Brunswick - It was re-named 3 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
15 Field Ambulance - London Ontario - It was re-named 15 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
16 Field Ambulance - Toronto Ontario - combined with 2 Fd Amb and 7 Fd Amb and re-named 26 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954
17 Field Ambulance - Ponoka Alberta - It was re-named 22 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
18 Field Ambulance - Quebec City Quebec - It was combined with 19 Fd Amb and re-named 7 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
19 Field Ambulance - Quebec City Quebec - It was combined with 18 Fd Amb and re-named 7 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
20 Field Ambulance - Montreal Quebec - combined with 6 Fd Amb and 9 Fd Amb and re-named 25 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
21 Field Ambulance - Charlottetown Prince Edward Island, With Coy in Sydney NS - divided up in 1954 with Charlottetown becoming 5 Medical Company, RCAMC and Sydney became 6 Medical Company, RCAMC
22 Field Ambulance - Halifax Nova Scotia - It was re-named 2 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
23 Field Ambulance (Active Force) - Camp Petawawa Ontario
24 Field Ambulance - Kitchener Ontario - It was re-named 12 Medical Company, RCAMC in 1954.
25 Field Ambulance - Created for Kiska Island campaign - disbanded 1945.
26 Field Ambulance - created and disbanded WW2
27 Field Ambulance - created and disbanded WW2 - (later recreated for PANDA) 

1 Field Hygiene Section was from Kingston ON according to several newspaper clippings I have from 1939.
I believe 3 was from there also.


----------



## old medic (18 Nov 2006)

I have a partial list of locations for some of the General Hospitals and other units as well.
Contact me via PM if you need any of that.

Re:  1 Neurological Hospital
WW2 located at Hackwood Park, near Basingstoke, Hants. Southampton
housed in the residence of Lord Camrose, Hackwood House 

Sources: 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dhh/downloads/cmhq/cmhq007.pdf
http://www.amedd.army.mil/booksdocs/wwii/actvssurgconvol2/chapter4.htm


----------



## MedCorps (18 Nov 2006)

Good list!  I have other information on some of the units also, esp. the General Hospitals (mostly number of beds).  The 1954 stuff is good... filed it away, as I am mostly looking at WWII service right now.  One battle at a time <smile>.  

Questions.  Did the following units serve in WWII, and if so in support of what organization? 

3 Field Ambulance 
20 Field Ambulance 
26 Field Ambulance 
27 Field Ambulance (What is PANDA?)

25 Field Ambulance - Created for Kiska Island campaign - disbanded 1945.
--> Do you have a reference for this?  Who did it belong to, and when did it stand up?

I read somewhere (and I cannot remember where now) that 6 Fd Amb was rerolled in WWII to 2 Motor Ambulance Convoy.  Do you know when this happened?  Did it happen in Canada or overseas?  If it happened overseas, who was 6  Fd Amb in support of? 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## old medic (18 Nov 2006)

3 Fd Amb (Winnipeg) Served in WW2 with Pacific Command (stationed in Winnipeg) MD#10 and didn't leave Canada.
20 Fd Amb Served in WW2 with Atlantic Command (Eastern Canada).
26 Stayed in Canada as well, I haven't been able to find much mention of them.
27 was with Atlantic Command as well.

PANDA was the 1951 NATO brigade for Europe.

25... There are printed references... I just have to go find it again. I'll have to get back to you on it.
it might have been:
    
THE CANADIAN ARMY 1855-1965 Lineages - Regimental Histories , 
     By C.E. Dornbusch,  1966 Hope Farm Press Cornwallville New York

For 6 Fd Amb.... I have:
Served in WW2, stationed at Camp Valcartier Quebec. MD#4
I do have news clippings of 6 Fd Amb getting a new CO in 1943. It's still called 6 Fd Amb in the clippings.


----------



## MedCorps (18 Nov 2006)

Thanks for that.  Good information.  Looks like I missed the units that stayed in Canada  

The document from then Major Stacey is also quite good.  You do not seen nearly enough people signing memos with the closing: I have the honour to be, Sir, Your obedient servant.  <smile>. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## old medic (18 Nov 2006)

Medical Branch Headquarters

located at Sunlife Building, London on arrival Dec 39
relocated at Hitcham Place, Burnham, Bucks 20 Sept. 1940
relocated to Digswell Place, Welwyn, Hertfordshire England  29 Oct 1940  
relocated to British Columbia House, Lower Regent Street, London March 1941


Mention of it's locations in the same source:
     http://www.forces.gc.ca/dhh/downloads/cmhq/cmhq007.pdf


----------



## Canfielddigit (17 Dec 2015)

I am trying to trace location of this particular serviceman in early 1943. A Newspaper article (Aug 24, 1940) in Hamilton Spectator refers to the artist Pte Jack Goodale who painted Maple Leaf insignia on field ambulances. Another newspaper article in 1944 refers to the same person painting warning signs for servicemen in Italy i.e not to liaise with local women! I would be interested to confirm any details about ths serviceman or his units location in early 1943.


----------

